# Melissa's Career - by Anonymous (~BBW, Eating, Denial, ~SWG)



## zachi (May 15, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, Denial, ~SWG_ - denial is a harsh taskmaster, even for the very rich

[Note: This a ten years old story from the old Dimension Board, slightly revised and expanded. The author is unknown.]

*Melissa's Career
by Anonymous

(This story has been edited, reformatted and migrated from
the Weight Room Anonymous Alcove archive)​*
*[Author's note*: My last story was criticized for not being long enough or very PC. Here is a more finished story based on the same theme, but don't expect a huge weight gain, just a mid size gain in a short time. Comments always welcome, enjoy!]

Melissa laid back contentedly on her comfortable sun lounger, lazing in the hot Caribbean weather. Her recent inheritance had made her one of the richest women in the world at the age of just 24, and she had abandoned her underwear modeling career for a life of idleness. Her luxurious mansion towered around the garden she now occupied, which was equipped with a huge swimming pool, several lawns, an orchard and many exotic flowers.

She sipped a colorful cocktail and idly nibbled chips from the bowl at her side, smothering each one with specially prepared dip from her own kitchen staff. It had been six months since the death of her great Uncle William but she had not yet tired of the relaxing lifestyle she could enjoy for the rest of her life, and she could afford it. 

Her fortune was sufficient to fund her lavish lifestyle forever, and there was still plenty to spare for luxuries, such as the island she now inhabited and owned. Even the most menial tasks were taken care of by her generously paid servants, leaving her to sit back and enjoy the Caribbean sun.

However, her rich and wholesome diet and her distaste for physical activities were beginning to effect her voluptuous figure, though she was in totally denial of this fact. Her servants had gone along with her protestations, convinced and fearful of her reaction if she thought she had gained weight. 

Before her inheritance, Melissa had never struggled with her weight even though she spent much of her time indulging herself with chocolates, ice cream and other fattening delicacies. Her metabolism had always enabled her to fasten her size 8 jeans.

Now though, her usually tight bottom was beginning to show a little extra roundness, her hips were a little wider and her stomach protruded over her size 10 bikini bottoms. These had recently been purchased accidentally without trying them first, although she knew she would be able to slip into her other size 8 clothes with the greatest ease. It was, however, her breasts which drew the most attention from the men she met, as they had had always been large and round, yet they too now threatened to escape the confines of her bikini top which stretched around her soft, tanned body.

Suddenly, she was disturbed from her peaceful snooze by her head servant, Nikki, her best friend before her great uncle died. Nikki was 23, a small time sales clerk before she accepted the position at Melissa's mansion for a 400% pay raise. Although she continued the pretense of friendship, she secretly envied her employer for her riches, her fame and her ability to eat constantly and still zip up her tightest leather dress, whilst Nikki herself ate almost nothing and still struggled to fit into her clothes.

"I just brought you a little snack before dinner, Missy," she said, placing a huge slab of chocolate cake in front of her. She did this in the knowledge that Melissa's appetite was sufficient to demolish the whole cake if she had brought it. "Just eat what you want, I'll throw the rest. Dinner will be an hour or two."

"Mmmm, sure, I'll be ready," replied Missy. "Hey, is there any cream for this, you know how I hate it dry." 

Nikki produced a carton of full fat cream, smiling, but muttering under her breath about how Missy had become a spoiled little brat.

Melissa reached for the cake slab and poured the whole carton over the top, drooling with anticipation. Then she grabbed a spoon and devoured the whole thing hungrily. She experienced a pang of guilt but dismissed it, saying "There's no point wasting it, and anyway, I'm only 24, for crying out loud, my metabolism will burn it off in no time."

This type of indulgence became habitual, and her bikini top grew increasingly uncomfortable. One day a week or so later she reached behind to remove it, creating a slight scare as it snapped out her hands as her breasts pushed forwards. This was her first real intimation that she indeed might have gained some weight. She didn't worry too long though, as she was used to a little bloatedness after eating heavily and there was no reason why these extra pounds wouldn't just disappear like they usually did.

Later that evening, Nikki was laying out her appetizer on the dining table when she came down to eat. Although she usually dined alone, Melissa liked to dress up for dinner, probably to show off her ridiculously priced clothes to the envious servants who were paid to bring food. She slipped into a formal trouser suit, noticing that it was a little tight around the waist, hips and butt. 

The starter was very large, even for two people but Missy had grown accustomed to lavish feasting and food was one of her greatest passions. Wine was another, and she demanded the best when Nikki returned to fetch silverware.

She followed around a half-dozen large battered mushrooms with a couple of French stick garlic breads while she waited for the main course of pasta and chicken in a white wine sauce. It soon arrived and she wasn't disappointed as Nikki served a bowl of steaming pasta, enough to feed a small family. Her appetite was up to the challenge but her trouser suit wasn't, and she soon found herself subtly reaching down to unfasten the top button before her stomach burst through, hoping no-one would see. 

Nikki noticed that Melissa's breasts had forced open two buttons on her blouse when she rose to visit the bathroom, and the tight fitting jacket had been discarded. In Nikki's opinion this was probably because she couldn't fasten it at all. She considered warning her friend that her youthful genes wouldn't protect her figure for much longer, but decided against it when she thought of the consequences. 

"If she wants to get fat, let her," she said to herself.

Missy returned from the bathroom with the blouse untucked, not wanting her servants to see the bloated shape of her belly. She knew from previous dining that it would likely be gone in the morning so she sat down for dessert, a choice of two tempting and very expensive chocolate laden sweets but her decision was easy, she could eat both. After all, it wasn't like she needed to watch her weight, the extra pounds would vanish overnight. 

Still, even for her it was tough to finish two desserts after such a huge meal but she just loved to eat, drawing extra pleasure from the look of disdain on Nikki's face, who she knew couldn't even eat ice cream without wrestling with her jeans in the morning.

Missy awoke at about eleven the following day when one of her servants brought her breakfast to eat in bed. Missy's love for food meant that her favorite breakfast was full English, of course, with lots of toast, tomatoes, sausages and bacon. However, she only ate moderate portions in the morning because she liked to look slender for most of the day, and she spent much time admiring herself in the mirror after breakfast. She intended to spend the day lounging around as usual, so grabbed another bikini, trying to ignore the slight bulge around her middle where evidence of last night's extravagance had failed to disappear.

When her staff arrived, Missy noticed with a stifled snigger that the pizzas that the staff had ordered last night had taken its toll on Nikki in particular, who arrived red faced after failing to zip her skirt properly as a result of the strain caused by her fanny. Just to annoy her friend, Missy finished a whole plate of fries as she waited, leaning back to show off her irritatingly flat stomach. 

However, Nikki too noticed the small expanse around her stomach but she knew how her friend's youthful genes would reduce this to nothing in an hour or two. Anyway, she was still concentrating on holding her own stomach in, desperately trying to hide the excess flab around her middle in vain, as her waistband cut into her tummy painfully.

Missy ordered fried chicken for lunch, along with fries and slaw. A large tub of ice cream would do for dessert, but Nikki was told to make sure there were plenty of fries, as she was feeling kind of hungry. And if there was any of the latest cake left, she would like another piece while she waited. Nikki left and Missy chuckled to herself, idly spooning the sauce for the chips into her mouth with her finger. Then, she reclined, and waited for lunch.

The next few days were similar, with Missy indulging herself more and more. Each meal was larger than the last, and every day brought less exercise than the previous. She found it harder to fasten her tighter clothes but in the mirror, she still saw a beautiful and slender model, though her staff noticed a small bulge from her stomach, and they all recognized the widening of her hips and bottom.

Missy began to tire of her boring routine, and managed to find more modeling work. She submitted her resume to a modeling company and she was hired for a three hour photo shoot on a beach on a neighboring island. On arrival, she was given a pair of size 8 leather shorts and a black lacy bra to change into in her private room. She found she could not slip so easily into the confines of the shorts and looked in the mirror to find out why. 

The problem was her butt! Thinking she had eaten too much at lunch, she gritted her teeth and squeezed into the shorts, cursing for allowing herself to eat so heavily before a shoot. Then, she had a scare when she tried to fasten the shorts, the button wouldn't stretch to the hole, her stomach was in the way! She called for the ever present Nikki to help her, and with some trouble they managed to get her in the shorts, although the unsightly bulges were unsuitable for the shoot so the bra was discarded in favor of a more flattering bustier, but even so, it took a while to lace it up at the back.

"You're putting weight on, aren't you?" asked Nikki, disapprovingly.

"No, I'm just a little stuffed from the four course meal on my jet," she lied. "Besides, I never gain weight, you know that."

In spite of several grim looks from the photographer, and increasing discomfort from the pants, she went out and did the shoot although she had to slacken the bustier and the button popped off the shorts after a short break, during which Missy had consumed several bars of chocolate. She enjoyed a generous steak and fries on the plane, and grabbed a couple of Mars bars when she got back. Still, although it didn't worry her, she thought she could have gained a pound or two, and took care to hold her stomach in when her staff were around. 

Also, she stopped wearing skimpy bikinis and took to rigid swimsuits with a slimming effect, and everyone forgot about her overindulgence for a while, particularly as Nikki was filling out a little more. She had had to ask Missy for a larger uniform, something which amused her boss highly. She teased her constantly about her weight, despite her own increased girth and while she continued to stuff herself, Nikki fought in her boss's gym to shed the weight, and sooner or later she did.

Secretly jealous of the way her friend had dropped two dress sizes in as many months, Melissa decided to start working out, as many of her clothes were starting to tighten up and it was getting harder and harder to hide the weight, an essential consideration as Missy was called to make several public appearances. However, whenever she tried to diet, the temptation of some fattening goody always ruined her good intentions. She dug out her old workout gear, and tried them on, dismayed at the way the shorts clung to her arse and at the way her tummy and sides hung more than slightly over the waist band. 

Her breasts too were stretching the exercise top more than she liked, and she couldn't remember her hips lining the shorts like they were. She assumed that they were just too small because she had had them since high school, she had just grown. However, feeling motivated, she turned down lunch and went to her gym, ready to work out. She laid down to do sit ups, but collapsed after just nine. She hadn't exercised for ages, so this didn't worry her too much. She next switched to running on her treadmill but this too tired her after a pitiful 500 metres at a slow jog. Nevertheless, the activity gave her a sense of achievement and she thought her shorts were a little slacker. 

"Great," she panted. "That wasn't so bad! I'll have my old figure back in no time, and I don't have to diet!"

She promised herself a reward at dinner time, and when it came, she was starving as a result of the lunch she missed. She paraded around the dining room in her most expensive frock, a low cut and revealing black sparkly number with a zip up the back, a dress she hadn't dared to wear for some time. 

Perhaps it was a mistake to do so now as she had to hold her breath and wriggle to squeeze into the frock, noticing how restricting it was. Holding her stomach as much as she could, she walked past her staff and sat down, annoyed to see her staff were staring. 

"Probably jealous, because I can eat what I want and still fasten a dress this small," she thought, but she was wrong. The dress was a gift from her uncle before he died. Never having met her, he had bought a size 12 and hoped for the best. At the time it overflowed her, but now it was painfully tight, and Missy hadn't even managed to do the zip more than two thirds of the way up.

The food was served quickly, and Missy forgot her worries, digging into helping after helping, course after course. Dessert was a selection of gataeuxs, and Missy's eyes lit up. She kept eating and eating, and the dress got tighter and tighter. She reached behind her to unfasten the zip a little more. 

When the cakes were gone, she moved onto ice cream, and when the dress could take no more she ripped it off and sat there in her lingerie, stuffing forkful after forkful into her greedy mouth. Her staff were amazed to discover that Missy had been wearing control panties, designed to hold in her stomach, yet they were filled to capacity, and she was still eating. She had eaten most of a ice cream tub which was supposed to feed 4 people, and she was still going.

She then asked Nikki to go and get her a box of 10 donuts from the kitchen, and Nikki, who was shocked by her friend's gluttony fetched two, hoping that Missy's metabolism could handle all this chocolate. Missy finished 9 donuts, then staggered ungracefully and exhaustedly to her sofa to rest. Her flat stomach was bulging over the panties and she had had to remove her bra, but she was ecstatic. 

"MMmmm, that was wonderful. Don't you feel so jealous, girls, that I am slim and gorgeous [gasp], and you are too fat to fit your uniforms? I bet you wish [gasp] you could eat like me, and never gain an ounce? I mean, look at you, you are all bursting [burp] out of your clothes, and look at me, at my flat stomach and my petite [gasp] derrière!" 

Many of her employees looked away guiltily as they were well fed and had no time to exercise. Their employer's love of food had rubbed off on to some of them and they were looking out of shape, with a burst button here or a stretched zipper there.

However, Missy had never eaten this much and Nikki was indignant. 

"Hey, who are you to talk? You just ate yourself out of a dress and not even your body will burn off all those pounds!"

"Nonsense, Nikki. You know I can eat whatever I want and I never gain weight. I'm a little bloated now but I'll be back to my normal weight tomorrow." 

As she spoke she grabbed another chocolate covered donut and bit into it. "I need to put on a pound or two anyway, my agent has organized a part for me in a movie which shoots next month, as an air stewardess who saves the day after a plane crash. They said they didn't want a stick thin model but they took me on straight away." 

She grabbed the last donut and staggered upstairs to look in the mirror. 

She slept late the next morning, but rose immediately to dress before any of her servants arrived. Without looking in the mirror she grabbed a generous pair of silk boxer shorts and grunted, desperately trying to button them around the front. With a gasp she managed to get the top button closed and although her now definitely chunky body was stretching the elastic waist to the limit, they held her hips and her butt, giving the pants had a slimming effect which pleased her. 

"You can't even tell that I've gained weight really," she thought. "I'll just wear loose clothes for a while and cut down on the donuts." 

Next came her bra, a black lace 38DD that had fitted perfectly three weeks ago. The bra wouldn't even meet around the back and her breasts spilled out over the cups. "Damn it, I'm not that fat! I've just filled out a little that's all."

Just then Nikki appeared with a message to tell her that her breakfast was late. Missy instinctively held her breath in a pathetic attempt to hide her swollen tummy. Her fanny wobbled, straining to escape the confines of the shorts. Nikki was amused. 

"Hey, looks like our movie star is piling on the pounds, huh? Don't you know what you're supposed to wear for this job? They sent your costume this morning and you're in for a shock. They think your gonna fit a size 10 miniskirt and a button up blouse!" 

She chuckled and left Missy to stare in the mirror, more certain than ever that for the first time in her life she was gonna diet. However, well meaning thoughts like these were interrupted by the arrival of Missy's breakfast, brought on three trays by her servants who anticipated her hunger.

She looked longingly at the trays, thinking that maybe her metabolism could handle a couple of pounds if she just worked out now and then, maybe she was okay to eat heartily as long as she didn't pig out. Finally her rationalizing overcame reason.The diet could wait!

She dived into the croissants with butter and jam, a whole plateful. Then she ate two bowls of cereal, hoping to offset any guilt which would follow with healthy food. However, next, she finished 3 pancakes with syrup, 2 slices of buttery toast, two crumpets and a large fry up. The taste of food made her feel good, so she phoned her kitchen for more! Nikki obligingly brought muffins, omelets, cheese rolls and champagne and Missy left nothing.

She spent the day on her sun lounger, wearing a suit she borrowed from Nikki with the feeble excuse that she wanted a change. However, she had some explaining to do when she realized it was a size 16 and too small! Her tummy bulged through of the material, and her bottom pushed out of the back. Missy was glad just to get in it and vowed to start exercising...later. 

She just led back lazily, ordering several large snacks at regular intervals. In the hour left before lunch she ate a 12" pizza and a multi pack of chips. She washed this down with two bottles of champagne, so she was quite tipsy when her agent Mark arrived.

He was mortified when he saw her, as she was his main client and he had organized the movie part to deny media claims of Missy's extravagant gluttony and expanding girth.

"Melissa, what are you doing?" he asked angrily. "You were overweight before, now look at you! What am I going to do?"

"Oh don't worry, umm, Mark. I'm not fat, [burp], I'm just a little curvier! And look at my breasts! Hollywood likes large breasts, [burp]!" She pushed them up to show him, but he was already looking! He told her that she had to start working out but she retorted that she really couldn't be bothered, she'd rather sit there and eat and could he please pass that pastry? He did, and she gobbled it in a very undignified manner, smiling sweetly but suddenly aware of a stretching sensation as Nikki's size 16 suit neared its elastic limit. 

Lunch arrived and Missy asked her servant to feed her as she was too tired to move, knowing that if she did the suit would snap. Mark left in a huff and Missy had to get out of the suit before it ripped. She was fatter than Nikki! She couldn't let her find out!

Two weeks of further self indulgence rapidly began to change her figure, though her costume for the movie arrived, she left it in a corner. She rose one morning to dress, and discovered that her panties wouldn't fit at all. The mirror beckoned and her new body was displayed, a plump and soft body, evidence of the snacking she had started between meals. Now, between her three huge meals every day, she would eat a pint of ice cream or two bags of chips, plus a few Mars bars being consumed daily. Her metabolism had lost the battle and it showed, with her huge breasts doing nothing to hide her round and chubby tummy, her wide hips or her huge bottom.

Sooner or later she had to try the costume, but she soon wished she hadn't. She couldn't get in it! The skirt wouldn't zip at all and the buttons on the blouse wouldn't meet. Once more she considered a diet but one of her chubbier servants happened to see her and mentioned her corset, saying that it was the only thing keeping her in her uniform at the time!

Missy agreed immediately, and told the servant to keep her mouth shut about this. She still looked forward to stuffing herself and still fitting into her clothes, and went down to boast to Nikki how slim she looked in her outfit. 

"Don't you wish you could just eat anything and still not worry about your weight?" she taunted, whilst diving into a bowl of ice cream. She felt uncomfortable crammed into her largest skirt and teeshirt but she couldn't let it show, not to Nikki. 

"MMmmm, I can just eat and eat, [gasp] and I'll never get fat! Mmmm, give me more! I want those pastries and that cake and [gasp] those chocolate bars. Immmf, I'm just so slim and ooooooh, I'm so hungry!" 

She grabbed whatever she could lay her hands on, and the skirt got tighter and tighter. She stood triumphantly, not showing the pain caused by the size 14 skirt that was now two sizes too small at least, but she had been holding her breath too long, and she exhaled forcefully. The outfit ripped instantly, as Missy's naked body ballooned to freedom.

Her corseted undergarment was now exposed.

"Come on big girl," said Nikki. "Its time to stop acting and just be yourself."

After this incident Melissa backed off her most intense eating and never ridiculed her staff again. But she gave up the idea of a movie career - the succulent tastes of her chefs were just too much to give up. She was rich, who needed a career that required weightwatching?


----------



## ThatIsThat (May 19, 2008)

Wonderful story!


----------



## Starterbelly (May 21, 2008)

Great story! I really like the rich, lazy and fat combination.

Fantastic! :eat2:


----------



## Raider X (May 21, 2008)

Anonymous, I've pasted your story and will comment on it later but I think I'm going to like it!


----------

